# GSD's with blue eyes



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I can't remember where I was reading it, but I read something about more and more GSDs coming up with either one blue eye or sometimes both blue eyes. Supposedly these dogs are purebreds, and it has something to do with Panda GSDs coming into play.

Just wondering what thoughts were on it. My ex monther in law use to show Huskies, at one point, blue eyes were a fault. I remember when it started to be the norm for them to have blue eyes, I remember because my ex husband and ex mother in law for whatever reason, weren't happy with it. To this day they still say a husky with blue eyes doesn't look right, lol. (we're talking a looooonnngggg time ago too.)

Curious if this is something else that will change with the GSD someday.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't understand what it would have to do with the "panda" GSDs unless people were breeding to Pandas/dogs from that line? The only panda GSD that I know of that had blue eyes was the first dog who showed up with the coloring which was from a spontaneous mutation but her offspring did not exhibit the blue eye color.


----------

